# First show? How do they work?



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi guys, so I usually get any if my reps through shops but want to try out some shows to see if I come across something a bit different. Can you guys reccomend any for next year? Im located on Anglesey in North Wales but wuite willing to travel. Also always wondered do you just pay at the door, then buy reps straight from the tables and take them straight away? Or do you have to order them etc?
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*shows*



jb92 said:


> Hi guys, so I usually get any if my reps through shops but want to try out some shows to see if I come across something a bit different. Can you guys reccomend any for next year? Im located on Anglesey in North Wales but wuite willing to travel. Also always wondered do you just pay at the door, then buy reps straight from the tables and take them straight away? Or do you have to order them etc?
> Many thanks
> JB Owens


There's a show in Newport in April, 
Kempton in August is a good one, up London way.
If you check the classifieds you can contact some sellers and pre-order animals you really want in advance. Otherwise you just turn up, pay at the door and buy on the day.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

jb92 said:


> Hi guys, so I usually get any if my reps through shops but want to try out some shows to see if I come across something a bit different. Can you guys reccomend any for next year? Im located on Anglesey in North Wales but wuite willing to travel. Also always wondered do you just pay at the door, then buy reps straight from the tables and take them straight away? Or do you have to order them etc?
> Many thanks
> JB Owens





studley said:


> There's a show in Newport in April,
> Kempton in August is a good one, up London way.
> If you check the classifieds you can contact some sellers and pre-order animals you really want in advance. Otherwise you just turn up, pay at the door and buy on the day.


yep. also, you'll find stuff that you never see in the shops- sometimes they have things you've never seen before. kempton is one of the biggest, along with donnington. shows are also an opportunity to meet other forumites.


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi many thanks I think Il book some time off work in April and August then  
How much money do people usually carry around with them as Im assuming its all cash?
Many thanks
JB Owens


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

jb92 said:


> Hi many thanks I think Il book some time off work in April and August then
> How much money do people usually carry around with them as Im assuming its all cash?
> Many thanks
> JB Owens


 when it comes to how much cash people have been to then with £50 more to have a look and pick sum bits up (no reptiles) but the last one i whent to had more then £800 on me as whent to pick up a reptile and bit


----------

